# interesting camera hack



## compur

link:
simple compact slit camera


----------



## Mully

Tell us more


----------



## timor

That is an interesting "genetic engineering".


----------



## terri

Mully said:


> Tell us more



Yes......! 



       :waiting:


----------



## compur

^ Hold your mouse pointer over the link and press down on your index finger.


----------



## dxqcanada

That was a little more than a hack job.

He must have thought about that for a while before they modified all those parts into that.


----------



## compur

A hack and a half.


----------



## XitzpatX

Did you take any photos with it yet?


----------



## compur

It's not mine.  I just found the article.


----------



## terri

compur said:


> ^ Hold your mouse pointer over the link and press down on your index finger.



Actually I wondered about the photo.   I dig it.    :mrgreen:


----------



## Assassin1412

what does camera hack mean ? Sr it's my first time getting know about this hmm


----------



## compur

hack = modification


----------



## lindsaywood1991

ah now i know that's what hack is.. it's modification


----------

